# solar battery charger and batteries



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I picked up a solar battery charger and some batteries I tested them out and they seem to work well 
$25 for the charger http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_odk...ery+.TRS1&_nkw=solar+battery+charger&_sacat=0


Rechargeable battereis?
50 AA 3000 mah $26.50
48 AAA 1800 mah $21.9 ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,So for about $75 and your set with AA and AAA and a charger



Find the batteries here hot-rc | eBay

I hope it doesn't irritate anyone that I post the prices on the preps. There are lots of people on a budget 
trying there best to get ready by prepping--Might want to prep that charger for a EMP


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I picked up a solar battery charger and some batteries I tested them out and they seem to work well
> $25 for the charger
> 
> Rechargeable battereis?
> ...


Considering that it is about $8 for a large pack of AA throw away ones.... $75 would earn you money back fairly quickly... seems like every month I am buying batteries


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

The charger and batteries tucked safe away in case of some electrical issue wont hurt a bit. 

Emp shouldnt effect simple power transfer but rather anything with a board with circuits in it. 

I could be wrong, but a simple flashlight should still be ok. The solar charger would fry its got sensitive circuits.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

TacticalCanuck said:


> The charger and batteries tucked safe away in case of some electrical issue wont hurt a bit.
> 
> Emp shouldnt effect simple power transfer but rather anything with a board with circuits in it.
> 
> I could be wrong, but a simple flashlight should still be ok. The solar charger would fry its got sensitive circuits.


 I know you are right. What bothers me is the "Shouldn't effect"and "should still be ok" It's the unknown that makes
me look around and ask what if? Right now survival equipment and EMP packaging are plentiful. So why not?


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I know you are right. What bothers me is the "Shouldn't effect"and "should still be ok" It's the unknown that makes
> me look around and ask what if? Right now survival equipment and EMP packaging are plentiful. So why not?


Certainly not suggesting that you dont do it.

Much like the cold war of the 80s the powers that be will not use nukes on each other because dead slaves cant make money for their masters.

The rouge nations and dirty bombs are the bigger concern i imagine, and an emp attack before invasion would seem logical. Its just to make it effective there would be mass mobilizarion that the defense networks satellites would see. So the surprise probably wont be there. And that makes the attack less likely.

Plus the subs navy and bases the US has put all over the globe will still be fully operational. While on their own those bases could be easily overtaken if they massed up they could make a brilliant stand. The world knows the powress of the US military, its the countries biggest asset.


----------



## haja (Aug 2, 2017)

there are so many cloud in my country. I don't think solar charger work well. In israel there is no cloud, solar charger work well.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I know you are right. What bothers me is the "Shouldn't effect"and "should still be ok" It's the unknown that makes
> me look around and ask what if? Right now survival equipment and EMP packaging are plentiful. So why not?


I was watching a lecture on newer EMP devices by a defense contractor on YouTube a few months ago. My mouth fell open when he stated that the latest EMP generation warheads have the capability of creating EMP fields/harmonics that could cut through a sealed and grounded steel safe "like a knife through butter". So don't count on being able to safeguard your electronics from a modern EMP.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

That's really good to have (I have one.), but you're going to have the recharge a lot of other items that don't have removable batteries. You can buy a full-sized solar panel, a charge controller, a rechargeable 6 or 12 V battery, and an inverter for a couple hundred dollars. This gives you 110V AC, which you can plug your other rechargeable items into to recharge them.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

TGus said:


> I was watching a lecture on newer EMP devices by a defense contractor on YouTube a few months ago. My mouth fell open when he stated that the latest EMP generation warheads have the capability of creating EMP fields/harmonics that could cut through a sealed and grounded steel safe "like a knife through butter". So don't count on being able to safeguard your electronics from a modern EMP.


Well, don't rely on this guys warning. He made two basic mistakes in one sentence. A safe is a poor EMP barrier; the door cracks behave as a slot antenna and actually increase the energy inside. And everyone knows that grounding a Faraday Cage used for EMP protection is bad practice.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

sideKahr said:


> Well, don't rely on this guys warning. He made two basic mistakes in one sentence. A safe is a poor EMP barrier; the door cracks behave as a slot antenna and actually increase the energy inside. And everyone knows that grounding a Faraday Cage used for EMP protection is bad practice.


I don't think the lecturer was talking about the resistance of a bank vault's contents to an EMP. He was using a non-professional example to make a point. I'll try to find the video and post a link to it.

--------
Update: Sorry. I spent a couple hours looking for the video without success. It hadn't been viewed much, so it may be way down the list.

From Wikipedia: "A Faraday cage has varied attenuation depending on wave form, frequency or distance from receiver/transmitter, and receiver/transmitter power. Near-field high-powered frequency transmissions like HF RFID are more likely to penetrate."


----------

